# THE JOURNEY INTO RESTORING OLD TOOLS



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

* The introduction *

*The introduction *

*This is going to be a travel into a new world for me and I will try different methods along the way .*

There are many great site´s with blogs and articles out there about restoring old tools. Most of what I have learned is something I have read about . 
Even though I have learned new tips and tricks from every one of them. I have decided to make a blogserie on my journey into the methods of restoring tools. Most of what I will write , you proppebly allready know .

but hopefully I can inspire others to make the same journey and get the same satisfaction
as me when using a well refurbed and tuned tool that gives the tuch of connection to the old craftmen that has owned the tool before you 
its nearly as good as having made the tool yourself ...only nearly.. 

and I do hope you can pic up a tip or two you havn´t seen before and can use yourself .
from what I have read and seen sofare , there is a hole bunch of different methods of how to do things 
and what is the best I surdently don´t know but if I can make some conclusions along
the journey I will do it with coution .

feel free to comment and share advice´s if you feel for it, with me and other newbee´s in the trade of rebubing/restoring tools 
we will come around lot of different tools some I don´t nearly know nothing about and there for will ask advice´s along the way , I do hope you will share your knowledge with us since I think there most be others that can benefit from it beside me and as I am allso looking for new tips and tricks.

and as usual feel free to laugh with me when I try to be smart and it don´t go so well
and the labritory (the cave ) looks like a disastre of accidents ......don´t say you ain´t warrend …..LOL

and there will be some dirty DIY stuff too , smile and laugh over it but it will proppebly
only be used one or two times 

hope I can come up with one or two nerd thing´s along the way … you will be warrend if/when it happen

for those who want to see some of the tools I have to get thrugh in this winther 
feel free a look at my bragging toolgloat serie …..ooh yes I´m happy ….
but alot of work ahead ..LOL

have a safe but great day 

take care
Dennis


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

Dennisgrosen said:


> * The introduction *
> 
> *The introduction *
> 
> ...


Have my grandfathers wooden planer with a problem on the sole, maybe you'll teach us how to fix that.
Good luck


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

Dennisgrosen said:


> * The introduction *
> 
> *The introduction *
> 
> ...


There's something special about giving an old tool new life. Give it a go, and we'll follow along!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> * The introduction *
> 
> *The introduction *
> 
> ...


Go for it Dennis!
Look forward to see the 'old tool terminator' in action.`
You are the disease - I'm the cure… You will work! And no one missing in action.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> * The introduction *
> 
> *The introduction *
> 
> ...


Steliart : 
I will try my best since I have a lot of wooden planes in the pile so maybee there is enoff 
to get one ready ….LOL (you know there is a learning curve )

Robert : Thank´s 

Mads : 
well some has to have the bad job …LOL
but I realy do preciate you are there to rescue me 

take care
Dennis


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> * The introduction *
> 
> *The introduction *
> 
> ...


Go Dennis. If you need some to practice on


> ?


???
I have tried all kinds of methods. Some people call them a little unorthodox, but they do work.
I am always interested in reading about how others do it. Thanks and good luck in this journey.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> * The introduction *
> 
> *The introduction *
> 
> ...


Canadianchips : thank´s 
yah surely you have just another copple of thousend planes 
in some boxes floding around somewhere …...... LOL
I will try a few of the unorthodox methods my self along the way 
and glad to hear we have an expert in them among us 
be ready to recieve a bunch of questions …..LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> * The introduction *
> 
> *The introduction *
> 
> ...


Ready and waiting Dennis.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Dennisgrosen said:


> * The introduction *
> 
> *The introduction *
> 
> ...


You will lead the way and I will follow. I'm sure you will get into cleaning rust and corrosion from the metal parts. I would like to learn about how to do this properly. I am looking forward to you series.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> * The introduction *
> 
> *The introduction *
> 
> ...


Steve : 
thank´s just hope you have enoff work and coffee in the mug 
under the waitingtime between the laugh …LOL

Ken : I´m not so sure I will lead the way ,mostly it will be follow others when we make experiments
in the labritory ….I will see if I can remember to warn you if it explode in one of the episode´s ….LOL
and yes one try out in the misterie metal vs. rustygithis world we will do to start with in one of the first episodes.

take care
Dennis


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> * The introduction *
> 
> *The introduction *
> 
> ...


Dennis,
Upon hearing Mads approval, we will start the atta boy count. lol I'm looking forward to your journey in plane restorations. I wish we could all be there to watch, but your shop is to small. So we ill make do with the photo album. Our best wishes are with you. Rand


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> * The introduction *
> 
> *The introduction *
> 
> ...


Rand :
Thank´s but for once I think you will be glad you ain´t near , or at least to start with,
otherweise you will think I´m one big disastre accident maker and nothing ells …..LOL
well I gess it is allowed we can be like a absent-minded nerds now and then 

take care
Dennis


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> * The introduction *
> 
> *The introduction *
> 
> ...


Dennis,
You could not ask for a better winter job. If I thought it would keep you in the shop longer, I would send you our massive 3 inch blizzard. Well the wind got up to almost 4 miles per hour. lol


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> * The introduction *
> 
> *The introduction *
> 
> ...


Go, Dennis, go!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> * The introduction *
> 
> *The introduction *
> 
> ...


Div :
thank´s hope you will get some big smiles out of it 
I´m not sure I can learn you anything ..other than what not to do ….lol

Rand :
bring it over , I´m always ready to have a freindly talk with a blitz even a slow one 
if my head calculation is correct ….hmmmm lets see 4 miles is 4×1,64 = 6560 meters per hour =
6560 : 3600 sec. = 1,82 meters per sec. ...hmmm I think I can handle that ….LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> * The introduction *
> 
> *The introduction *
> 
> ...


I will enjoy following you through this series Dennis! I am sure it will be fun and interesting to read. I am really look forward to what is to come. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> * The introduction *
> 
> *The introduction *
> 
> ...


thank´s Sheila 
just be prepared for a laugh or two while I try to avoid some mistakes 
but isn´t it what its all about try to have fun 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

*some dirty DIY gutterwork*

*Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
.
.
.
.

*Remember this is a travel into a new world for me 
and I will try different methods along the way .*
.
.

Feel free to smile , luagh ,come with comments and advice´s along the way ,since most of
what I write , you proppebly already know .the only thing you have to do, to have the
oppetunity for it , is to submit to my punishment of the english language and sick humor
what I do hope is that you can pick up one or two things you can use yourself 
and enjoy the journey with a me.
I will try to devide the blogs so people with slow conections (myself incl.) can have the joy too or at least have the oppetunity to make a rant over the things I try in the labritory (cave)...lol
.
.
.

We have to have something to clean things in and a place to do it and since its winther time and can get messy.
I choose to bee in the basement and use plastic …..yah I know …not the right place to say the P - word …sorry I will try to minimise the use of the word ….promisse.
I will come back in the next blog and relief the secret of why a gutter then you can deside
if its necessery to make the work or find another solution to your needs 
use buckets , containers or what ever works for you in the situation of course you
don´t need a ten gallon container if a glas is the right choice becourse you only have
one tiny screw to refurb and vice versa 
.
.
.

*What you need in this episode :*
.
some plastic-Gutter … (Sorry) a 8-12 L plastic-container …. (Sorry) and a table where
you can play with whater , acids and cemicals and it doesn´t matter if it gets dirty with 
other words …...a P….table ….(sorry). a little tube glassclear bathroom-silicone or specielglue for gutter
and some wood scrap in the right size to do the job…remember nothing fancy here 
I used some raw pallet-wood
.
.
.
.

*The gutter work :*
.
.
use the glue or sillicone to glue the endcaps to the gutter and be sure to do it on the in-
side arch of the endcap that will be on the outside part of the gutter …..no I didn´t
made a fail here .. 
and then give it a good layer on the inside of the gutter where is meets the endcap
so you are sure it´s water-tight.
do it in both ends and you are done with the nasty sillicone 
.
.
.

*the palletwood ,gutter with glued endcaps and the tube of sillicone*
.








.
.
.

*The Cradle work :*
.
.
To find out what radius of the arches in the cradles shuold be we have to messure the gutter
and see how wide it is , use a ruler to do it with i used a wooden ruler  and then
then take a compass to set the half of the messurement to get the radius ,
I got a little help from Mr Humle (my greasebox ) as you can see in the picture 
he was very curios about what I was doing and asked alot of questions before 
I said to him " come and help ,then you will get the answers along the way" and since 
he sensed a good story to be told later he was ready in a millisecond after he had told
the other tools to stop the small-talk ….....so quiet there was ….not nice …. had to tell
them to ceep on …after all its about having fun in the cave …...right 
.
.

*here is my Danish inch-ruler Swirt , the compass and Mr. Humble 
working as a team  remember not to messure the lip if your gutter has it*
.








.
.

*here I used a carpenter-pencil to highlight the scribed line 
of the radius compass made *
.








.
.
.
since my my turning saw has to be restored and I thought it was little too much for 
my fretsaws fine teeth ,
I did take , a dear old freind with more than 30+ years behind him ,out of the box 
and as usual he was smiling and glad he cuold help with some work knowing 
he was the specialist in curved things ….....sorry foks …yes he is a electronkiller 
but non the less an good old freind that never had given me a chance to complain
over his willingness to do any job I have asked for 
.
.

*the arch cut in the pallet wood by my dear old trusty Jiigsaw *
.








.
.

all you have to do now is to take the four archcut piece´s and pair them with four
straight pieces and make two frame´s and you have your cradles 
.
I hope you will enjoy the dirty DIY work both with the P….no.. no didn´t said it 
and the slam together thing of wood as I did 
.
.
.
.

*Th-th-th-that´s all foks … thank´s for looking *
.
.
.

hope you will return in the next episode where you can hope I 
return with some more interressting serius boreing stuff
.
.
.

take care 
Dennis


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


nothing like a clean slate
to start a good journey

this is great dennis
all us new age woodworkers
learning how to restore and use old tools

and take care of them

thank you

i'll be learning right along with you


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


Get your mind out of the gutter … and put your dirty tools in it instead?? 

sealed tool bath - check
case of WD-40 - check
Jug of evaporust - check
Ammonia and detergent - check 
razor blade scraper - check
brass brush - check
pain killer to let hands uncramp after hours of scrubbing - check
Beer -?

Sounds like were are read to have some fun.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


OK, what are we doing, I just got hear, I want to play. Old tool refurbishing, gutters and jig saws? My curiosity is fully tuned in!
Oh don't worry about your English. My wife tells me there are plenty of us over here that slaughter the kings English. I am from Mississippi. I went to California for a 2 week class one time and I had to repeat everything I said, three times. Plus it don't help I'm half *********************************** [slang for french].

i'm too kmuch of a cooyon to kow better…. ehh….cher!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


Well, I'm sure glad you do something else with your time Dennis - there's something about that hat in your picture that makes me wonder if all you do is party!


----------



## oluf (Jan 29, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


Dennis My Father Was born near to where you live, in Ribe in 1881 and my Grandfather was born just south of you in Flensburg in 1830. In 1896 my father moved to Kobenhavn to serve his apprenticship as a carpenter cabinet maker. I grew up reading Hans Christian Andersen and listening to Victor Borge. I almost think I understand you? I know I find you very refreshing. Keep up the good work however you chose to spell it. Thanks for all your great comments.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


*Dennis*
I know, you are making an arm soaking basin…....to recover from all the scrubbing, wire brushing, tearing of hair, beating of fists, and assorted mistreatment your arms are sure to endure during the upcoming episodes. Glad to see you thinking of safety and therapy.

Sitting here in La Conner, a town of 800 souls, essentially on the coast of Washington…...belch…...burp…....after a fine meal at one of the great restaurants in this small community. Have visited here many times…........always having a nice time. Looking at some real estate…..figuring out how I can have two woodworking shops…...

Oh well. Missing my workshop, reading Fine WoodWorking magazine…......

Have you thought that you might have to clean up your arms with WD-40…...?? Be sure the plastic is resistant to most of the solvents you will need to have clean, pretty fingernails…...your customers will see them on the steering wheel…....as they analyze your traffic maneuvers, convinced the solvent smell is alcohol…....or some other illegal intoxicant.

Watching…......clinical…........evaluating…......be careful

........there are bureaucrats and officials reading our every word…......ssssssshhhhhh

Jim


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


David : 
maybee we shuold get two comforteble chairs and hire an expert to teach us ..
I think it will make fewer mistak…....but then again not a chance to have fun 
to experiment with chemicals…LOL

Steve : 
I will come back to wd40 ,detergent and eva later ,the Ammonia sounds interresting 
the razerblade I forgot but is ready
but painkillers and beer sounds good and is a good idea for personal use but if you have an unorthodox
way of using them to refurb tools with you are free to speak up and share….LOL

Superdav :
welcome  it can be a very werd and funny convasation with your half French slang and my Danish slang
in the same room noone wuold know what we talked about neither wuold we ….LOL

Jordan : 
I thought it was about to have the longest party …..LOL…..maybee its time to get sober
and see what troubble I have got my self into this time …LOL

Oluf :
thank´s and thank´s for sharing 

Jim:
I knew I forgot something about why it was I bought 7 foot of gutter , the half was to be used
in the relaxing chair at the end of the days wining howhart it is trying to get some freindly words

wd 40 is tooo expencive to takea bath in , hot wather , soap and a nail-brush most do it…..yah
yah I know its luxus of the worst to use hot wather

little diesel on the floor and they can´t smell a thing …LOL

OOh you are on the east this time I realy thought you were on Hawaii this time of the year
well stupid me just becourse you was it last year …LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


and here i thought that gutter
was to catch the rain
over there in indonesia

boy do i have a lot to catch up to


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


Dennis let me guess. Is the gutter to keep your sub (french bread sandwich) in while you are busy working on those tools & where is your coffee cup holder? Lets get things in the proper order you'll need refreshment for the journey lol
Best
Trevor


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


This looks like it's going to be a very fascinating ride Dennis…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


David : just remember all mail will get wet there now , so no more thrugh there 
unless you make a pipeline to help draining them….LOL

Trevor : I most going to be old ,that day I found my mug of coffee coldinthe kitchen 
when I came up from the basement :-( .... cold coffee ..yyeeaak..brrr

great idea  just wonder what the wife will say when she find a piece of gutter in the kitchen :-O

Don : Thank´s , at least I will try to have a fun ride 

take care
Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


Just in case there is any question, I am in the state of Washington, on the West coast, up near the Canadian border.

Speaking of coffee, each morning we get up, get the frost off of the windshield, and then make a trip to Starbucks. Sherie orders a chocolate milk and I order battery acid (a tall stirred, single shot mocha with whip cream has very little coffee, and a whole lot of milk and chocolate), I restate…...Sherie orders chocolate milk, and I order a small cup of coffee, with 4 shots of espresso in it….......the girl at the drive through window always says "you want what?"...........and we repeat the chocolate milk and the SuperCaffeineated Battery Acid drinks. We drive about 15 minutes each way to get our morning fix. Sherie has been known to drive 20 miles one way,each morning, to get her chocolate milk.

I am beginning to think this a prelude to a pornography routine….......your mind seems to be in the gutter. (are you familiar with that old english language expression?)

Oh well….....lead on through your wicked woodworking horror show….....I am on the edge of my…....keyboard.

Jim


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


the shots of expresso sounds good can´t see anything wrong with that mix 
well …remember the girls at starbuck isn´t grown up yet to know what Dr. and truckers need 
to oil the tired old body so they can function another ½ day…LOL

no I´m not aware of the old expression , but I did got a good lough out of Swirt´s comment earlyer …lol

have a great day and give Sherie a hug from us

Dennis


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


Eva??.... thought you were talking about a woman…then I went back and re-read my list and realized you were talking about evaporust. Had a good laugh over that.

Ammonia is a really good de-greaser. I find that sometimes old tools have almost a protective film of old grime that even WD-40 doesn't penetrate well. So if I find that is the case. I mix up a 1 part household ammonia with 4 parts water and put it to work. I usually just put it in a spray bottle so that I can spray it on let it soak a minute or so then scrub it off. Wear gloves because it will degrease your skin just as well as it will de-grease your tools. The smell can be a bit bad, so don't over do it. Other than being a nice degreaser, the other plus is that when it evaporates, it leaves nothing behind. Unlike the WD-40 which leaves itself behind.

The beer…just a celebration of work well done… the darker the better. If it looks like the dark stuff coming off the tools, then it is good  The pain killers… take them before you start and before bed so that you don't wake up with buzzing hands in the morning. (I am NOT a Doctor so consult a physician first if needed)

Hmmmm Is this where you are going to tell me that the Danish WD-40 is actually WD-41.2 (bigger by 3%)? <grin>


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


Mind in gutter… it is what people say when they want someone to stop thinking perverted thoughts. (Wife usually says it to husband… errr… that's what people tell me anyway LOL)


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


LOL..Steve (big laugh here ) its possiple the the can´s is bigger since we complained
and said it was the worst oil ever made then the spraycans got higher 
but the WD 41.2 I don´t know…maybee anew thing …..have to investygate

then it is good we have Doctor Berthelsen with us when he come home from vacation 

funny I didn´t remember the Amonia better since I was on a gastank when I was 17-18 year
where there was a club/dinner for the city´s Taxi driver´s and others that had job on wheels
and every saturday and sunday in the spring and the first month of the summer I did clean
those roof inside (with amonia in the wather) for necotin ,two cars a day was more than enoff
believe me…. 
maybee Ihad sniif too much of it back then …..LOL

thank´s for the tip with a spray-er 

have a great day
Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


thank´s for the explanation Steve


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


Yoh Dennis, looks like you want to get serious with this chemical plant you are concocting up there! Watch out you don't mix up the coffee mug with a tin of potion and take a swig out of the wrong one!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


Div then it wuoldn´t be the first time….LOL
butIhave learned my leasson the hard way ….so I will try my best not to do it again….not that means alot
since it so easely to be distracted when your mind is ellswere 
but after I changed from milk in a glass to a mug of coffee it goes better when I have funinthe labritory…LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## N6DSW (May 25, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


Jim,

My favorite: Quad shot of espresso, 1 pint milk 1.5 shot of vanilla 
Twice a day. In the morning and after dinner. (And I'm in a happy place all day.)

My good friend and mentor Mike has me beat. Two shots of espresso and *TEN* packets of sugar.
Forget battery acid. This is nuclear waste.
And as you have to do, Mike has to explain it to the person at the window several times.

Dave


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


Dennis,

I have my planes and other tools laying out on my bench ready to go to work. Your blog is very timely because working on this has been a promise I made to myself and my friend Div. In between I am building a wall cabinet to keep handy and organize the tools as I get them refurbished. It's a project years and years overdue that at last I am getting my round TUIT. Thanks. I have to be prepared for the viking invasion that could come at anytime in the future.

By the way I enjoyed the link to Roy Underhill about the viking tool chest. Amazing that it survived for so long.

Ken


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


Dave :
thank´s for looking  with a smily comment

Ken: 
since you are longer than I´m …I better have to speed up then …and get exhousted …LOL

I will see if I can get the next ready tonight .....even though I´m soooo slooooow on the keyboard :-(
but beaware of that some of thing can be strange and unconventionel so feel free to use well know
methods ….LOL

yes its amazing and its good they were able to make a replica of the chest except for the locker
when you think of it was thrugh a plow 
I wuold realy like to find the museum where original is and take some pictures ….thats the only thing
missing in the vidio clip

yah you better be prepared , I hear the drums say they have started to cut tree´s to new longboats 
to go in Viking with since they are afraid of tooo much fight internel between the local tribals and in
no time we wuold have a tribal war all over the country

take care

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


*Dave(N6DSW)*
Well, the one pint milk is not an option for me now, but would have been many years ago. Now it would have to be lactose free…....(-:

My wife might consider it, but there is too much caffeine in it for her.

......and was that a recipe for coffee flavored syrup?.........10 packets of sugar…...zoom….....sugar high, coffee flavored.

Hey Dennis, one of those recipes ought to float you through the whole work day…................(-:

Guess we are a little off topic here, but what the heck…....I am on holiday…........

Alaska Jim (currently on holiday in La Conner, Washington)


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


Jim : its ok to be of topic here …LOL
after all we done the same in your blogs many…many times 

I think I stick to my real cofee with a little sugar …but when I´m on the 
other side I got the …..err…err…..what do you want every time I ordre
a fourdubble capocino … and when I ordre the second cup they role the eye´s 
and is ready to call 112 (911)....expecting me to get laying on the floor 5min. after …..LOL

take care on the east and enjoy
Dennis


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


A quick way if you dont have gutter and half a day to make one is ::::::::::::::::::::::

A BUCKET


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


LOL ) Thomas …or as they did in the stoneage …...hollowed an oaktree =dobble purpose tool 

have a great weekend
Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


Dennis will we be admiring you gutter sealing abilities this weekend?
The anticipation is killing me….
I think I'll go hone on my plane irons a while..
be right back..


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> 
> *Some dirty DIY gutterwork*
> .
> ...


sorry for being slow Superdav
and I know I promissed it up last weekend no excuses other than first died the keyboard 
and me and my daughter had to go to the other end of the country where she had 
an apointment on a dentistschool with a speciallist , some crazy nightshifts before that
when we came home the next two days was pure recreation in the shop bringing it a 
sort of order  so I at least can work a little

but I promissed ….serius ….third part will be up very soon now

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

*Removing Rust with Citric Acid 1*

.
.
.
.
*Removing Rust with Citric Acid 1*
.
.
.
*Remember this is a travel into a new world for me and I will try different methods along the way .*
.
Feel free to smile , luagh ,come with comments and advice´s along the way ,since most of what I write , you proppebly already know .
.
The only thing you have to do, to have the oppetunity for it , is to submit to my punishment of the english language and sick humor
.
what I do hope is that you can pick up one or two things you can use yourself 
and enjoy the journey with a me.
I will try to devide the blogs so people with slow conections (myself incl.) can have the joy too or at least have the oppetunity to make a rant over the things I try in the labritory (cave)...lol
.
.
.
.
.
.
This is pretty much where we left in the last blog ,ready to rock´roll
.
and a place to do it 
.
Table , gutter , container , wather and Citric Acid
.








.
.
.

*Why using Citric Acid :*
.
becourse its a very weak organic acid and is found in Lemons , Oranges ,Limes and other citrus fruits that contain high concentrations of citric acid
its environmentally friendly ,a quick simple and safe way of removing rust on iron and old tools to drop it in a bath made with a solution of wather and Citric Acid 
the Citric Acid is used all over in the food-industry to add saur-taste to it 
Many different acids can be used to remove rust from iron and steel. The advantage that citric acid has over some other acids, is that it is less caustic, , while remaining quite effective.
and can bee tossed in the sure/drain when finished with it
.
when I say its a simple and safe ,then don´t forget that Mixing acid with water can be Dangerus So, when diluting acid, pour the acid in the water "slowly". And follow your safety rules by wearing goggles and apron. (This is primarily a reminder to those who insist on using concentrated hydrochloric, sulphuric or nitric acid)
.
.
.
.
.

*How much do you have to use :*
.
in the article made by James D Thompson where I did read about using Citric he mention
he used a cup of it to 1 gallon of wather …..OH BOY did I get confused…...yes
becourse was a cup …. an expresso cup , coffee cup , teacup or on a size of a mug
so I desided to use my Deciliter scoop and used 1½ Deciliter per gallon and it went
very well …...since then I have discovered in another blog Don posted http://lumberjocks.com/topics/23512 from Roger Clark where he posted a card with all kinds of meassurements…..that one cup is 237 milliliters. 1/2 liquid pint (excactly) ... thank´s Roger 
.
Mr. Thompson did mention in the article that others used alot less than he did ….so from my experiments and him its alright to experiment
and use what you feel for more or less…..considering the timefactor you want to use
If, after mixing several minutes, you see citric acid crystals forming on the bottom of the mixing vessel, don't add any more crystals. The solution is at or beyond the saturation point.
.
.
.
.

*Little for the nerds* 
.
solubility in wather is 73g/100ml at 20 degree Celsius

Citric acid + rust yields iron oxide, carbon monoxide, water and hydrogen.

C6H8O7 + Fe2O3------‡ 2 FeO + 6 CO + 2 H2O + 2 H2

The balanced equation shows that 1 mole of citric acid will react with 1 mole of iron(III) oxide to produce 2 moles of Iron(II) oxide, 6 moles of carbon monoxide, 2 moles of water and 2 moles of hydrogen.
.
.
.
This is what happens…..in theory. 
.
.
You can alter the reaction rate in 3 ways.
.
1. Concentration: Adding acid (before saturation) increases the number of hydrogen citrate ions that collide with rust particles.
.
2. Stirring: Mixes the solution, diffusing away reacted particles and exposing the rust surface to additional ions.
.
3. Increase solution temperature: Increases velocity of the ions, resulting in a more violent collision with the rust particles.
.
As the reaction time increases, concentration decreases as ions are used up and products formed.
.
This is simply a basic explanation for those wishing to know what happens.
.
.
.
.

*How much do you need ?*
.
It depends on how many rusty things you want to clean
I started with a ½kg container becourse I cuoldn´t get other size at the store but resently I bought
three 1kg bags of it and I know five puonds ,5kg and 10kg shuold bee possiple to buy
.

*Where you can buy it ?*
.
search online or find a store that sells cemicals or sell / deliver to brewery´s and people who makes there own beer/wine
here in Denmark 1kg cost 85 kr. = 12 euro at the moment and it shuold bee possiple to found 5pounds for about 20$ in USA
.
.
.
.

*is re-using the soluted Acid possiple ?*
.
yes it is when you are finish for the day set it a side in a container with a lid and safe it to the next job 
and if you want you can refresh it with adding new Citric powder to the solution , to ceep up the trength
when the solution is tooo nasty to look at then just toss it in the drain, remember its freindly to the invirement 
and will be cleaned from the water …...at least here in Denmark 
.
.
.

*Is it safe to use ?*
.
.
yes it is I don´t use rubber gloves , but since my skin is thin and don´t like alot of things I do have 
a bucket with fresh wather besides me both to dip my hands in after some working with the acid
and to dip the iron in to get the acid off it before continueing the work with it
.
.
.

*Does it smell ?*
.
yes it does smell a little in a fresh cut , but not strong like other acid´s or amonia can do 
it smell a little like sour feets the first copple of hours and the first two handwash wont take it
but remember its only in a fresh cut 
.
.

*Do you need to agitate the solution ?*
.
.
well I´m not sure about it , but since I want to get over with the job as fast as possiple 
I do stear the water from time to time when I take parts half up and scrup them over 
with a very soft brass wire-brush
the wire-brush ain´t used to take of the rust but more to clean the rust from the dung 
coming from the collssion of the particles against the rust
so the acid gets free axcess to the rust and my parts is clean when they get up
( look at nr.2 in the nerd - section)
.
.

*Do you need to heat the solution of acid ?*
.
No you don´t , but ceep it to normal room temp. as min. or above 
Why?
I remeber from earlyer jobs when I was young and beautyfull….now I´m only AND
that increasing temp. on many things simply gets faster when it comes to many jobs
you want cemicals to do
and same is possiple here , do to the nr.3 in the nerd section 
and thats why I raised the temp. to be between 55-65 degrees celsius ….still need to 
be able to get my hands in it ….with out being cooked :-O
.

*how long does it take ?*
.
its all depending of how much you have to de-rust at the same time 
and how rusty the things are
how much Citric powder you have used to 1liter/1gallon of wather 
and how warm your solution is 
.
so every ting from between ½ hour to over 24 hours , but long time work gives another 
thing to deal with you will see it furhter down on a picture , not difficult to deal with but nasty
.

here is the sawblades ready to dive in the gutter
.








.
.
.
.
now you can start to loosen the laughter muscles , becourse I thought I was realy clever when I said to myself
why shuold I work on my knees with the sawblades , so I placed the gutter beside the container I mixed the 
Citric acid in and started to pure the half of the two gallon over in the gutter ….............DOOH !........
NOT SO CLEVER AGAIN
since there was only room for one cradle on the table and there is a little differents in the level of the floor
we have the disastre of the day
.

here you see the disastre :-((
.








.
.
.

Citric all over the floor and right in to my open toolbox witch is a bucket with a toolbelt in and out 
so that did take me a copple of hours to clean the tools and re-oil them and some of them had to
be on the radiator over night to dry up
so a lot later than expected I made a new mix ….and remebered to place the gutter on the floor 
with two cradles 
why didn´t I just do that first time and why didn´t I shorten the gutter down to 1 meter just becourse
they are expencive and wanted to spare some money on the long run …..maybee 
.
.
.
.
to get people with slow conections a chance I say…......
.
.

*Th-th-th-that´s all foks … thank´s for looking *
.

hope you will return in the next episode where you can hope I 
return with some more interressting serius boreing stuff
.
.
.
.
take care
Dennis


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


I can't wait to see how those saw blades turn out. This citric acid method is very intriguing. It's environmentally friendly. At wok we use big citric acid tablets to de-chlorinate water from lines that have been super chlorinated to clean them.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Great, thanks Dennis


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Wow Dennis I bet you have the cleanest tool bag in Aero


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Dude I thought I was doing my homework with my plane refurbishing. I DON'T COMPARE. I bow to the science lesson. And am torn with the removal of the rust on my plane irons. It will also remove the 150 year old patina that has formed on my parts. This is Great reading Dennis , I am patiently waiting for the next episode. 
oh and I did laugh many times. Funny stuff

ShopTinker good one you funie too

If they can't find you hansom at least they can find you handy


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Dang, Dennis, when you split that acid, you got it all over my popcorn.


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Fascinating stuff Dennis. And your "punishing" of the English language is part of your charm, keep it up.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


You lost me at " sour feets " ..............still laughing…....


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


thank´s for the comment´s , they brought smile to me … )

Shop Tinker :
even though I thought you was pushing the tablets thrugh the pipes and used them the same way as
brushes in the first seconds and laughed , I believe you from what I have hear and read about Citric acid

Steliart: thank´s for looking

Trevor :
Yep… its very clean now so is the tools , a toolbox filled with 3 inch´s of acid realy can force you
to work quickly…..LOL

SuperDav :
I know what you meen but there will still bee the pits and holes from the bad virus rustygithis 
just don´t polishe the blades after the bath
and the patina on the wood won´t disapear and my IMHO its better to have clean iron´s and 
to know what you have to deal with 

Rand :
I´m truly sorry for your snack´s , I know how it is when someone snap it away right before
it tuch the tung and nearly can taste it 
but realy bringing food to the labritory …....not so smart ….you know I´m a walking accident maker 
the bigger the better is the lough …...LOL

Don : 
thank´s for looking … I will try my best to whip it a little more …LOL

Moment :
I did smiled when I write it too  and thought here I will lost some ,since not many will
stay in a room where sour feet´s is waving in the air….LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Thanks Dennis,

This is very helpfull. I appreciated the chemistry lesson too. I haven't thought about moles since you daughter was in college. Today I try to find some Citric aid powder and get going on this. I've done similar "dumb things" --happens when we get in a hurry most of the time.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Ken:
glad I could help a little 
yaah I know what you meen when you are in a hurry but this time it simply was 
one of those stupid not thinking things thrugh I´m famuos for ….LOL
the gutter tipped all over in a pretty fast slowmotion way and me looking at it 
with a dropped jaw couldn´t believe what I saw when all the acid splashed out

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Just catching up on this now. . . Great blog, Dennis! I am learning a lot and also it is very entertaining. I am looking forward to the next lesson, professor. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Sheila :
thank´s for looking and the kind words 
but something we have to clear , the proffessor lives in England and his name is Martyn ….lol

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


I meant no disrespect to Martyn - rest assured! He is absolutely THE Professor of his wonderful boxes! I just meant that I feel like I am in chemistry class again. You have really researched your subject so well and have done a great job of teaching us. You are a fine instructor.

Sheila


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Sorry to read about the spill Dennis. Thanks for sharing the mishap as well as the success


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

*Removing Rust with Citric Acid 2*

.
.
.
.
.

*Removing Rust with Citric Acid 2*
.
.
.
.
.

*Remember this is a travel into a new world for me and I will try different methods along the way .*
.
.
.

Feel free to smile , luagh ,come with comments and advice´s along the way ,since most of what I write , you proppebly already know .
.
The only thing you have to do, to have the oppetunity for it , is to submit to my punishment of the english language and sick humor
.
what I do hope is that you can pick up one or two things you can use yourself 
and enjoy the journey with a me.
I will try to devide the blogs so people with slow conections (myself incl.) can have the joy too or at least have the oppetunity to make a rant over the things I try in the labritory (cave)...lol
.
.
.
.
.

*Little more to the nerd´s and historic interrested*
.
The discovery of Citric acid has the iraq born in 8th century Islamic alchemist Jabir Ibn Hayyan credit for but it wasn´t before in 1784 Citric acid was first isolated by the Swedish chemist Carl Wilhelm Scheele, who crystallized it from lemon juice. Industrial-scale citric acid production began in 1890 based on the Italien citrus fruit industri
.
.
The real nerd´s and historic intrrested can go to wikipedia and read more 
.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citric_acid_ 
.
.
.
.

In the last episode we left when the disastre hit , since then the toolbox is back in ordre fit for fight when needed and it did gave me inspiration to do something with the mess of all the movingbox´s filled with tools 
so now the shop is reorganised and I can see the floor again and have little room to work in when I refurb/restore the tools but let us come back to the day when I started with the Citric acid and now with two cradles under the gutter 
.
.

*Now we can continue *
.









.
.
.

I thought it shuold be a ½ hour to 40 minuts little project to clean the sawblades since I started with 65 degree celcius 
hot Citric acid but didn´t count on how difficult it wuold be to maintain the heat in the gutter …..zero chance of it and hat only used the half of the Citric acid Mr.Thompson had.
so it did take a bit longer around 3 hours mostly waiting time except for the minut I used a from time to time
brushing lightly with a very soft brasswire brush on them on both sides ,not to waste to much time and the oppetunity
of using the rest of the Citric acid I dump a few irons from some old planes in the container as well 
it was in the waiting time I got the crazy idea of trying to bring little ordre to what had been a shop once way back
behind a darkgrey cloud before L J.
.
.

*sawblades and some planeirons in the Citric acid *
.








.
.
.

after the 3 hours and the blades was derusted as I hoped for and clean ,a few thing to remember is 
to get them thrugh some clean wather to get the acid of and dry the iron with a hairdryer or heatgun 
so all the wather is of and re-oil all the parts you only have a few minuts before the rust start to explode 
right into you face again 
.
.
*here you see the clean sawblades*
.








.
.
.
since I was excided about the result and knowing I just saved my vallet being emptyed for around 
125 euro and it was 2 a´clock in the night + I gess a little lazyness at that time and I shuold up
6 a´clock and get to work I more or less forgot about the plane irons so they stayed in the Citric acid
until next day , witch was both bad and good 
.
.
remember this from the nerd section in the last episode
.
.
Citric acid + rust yields iron oxide, carbon monoxide, water and hydrogen. 
.
C6H8O7 + Fe2O3------‡ 2 FeO + 6 CO + 2 H2O + 2 H2 
.

The balanced equation shows that 1 mole of citric acid will react with 1 mole of iron(III) oxide to produce 2 moles of Iron(II) oxide, 6 moles of carbon monoxide, 2 moles of water and 2 moles of hydrogen
.
.
this is one of the time when you want you have some rubber or thin latex gloves to protect your hands from 
some dirty nasty dung/thing/what ever you might call it …LOL…well its easy enoff to scrub of with some soap
and a brush and ain´t dangerus 
.
.

*here you see what I meen ….not so good *
.








.
.
.
its easy enoff to clean the iron from the black dung with the rough side of a kitchen spunch before you
use a few minuts with the soft brasswire brush , remember fresh water ,drying with heatgun and oil right after 
.
.
.
.
.

*here you see three stages of the cleaning
before de-rusting, before the spunch and halfway thrugh with the spunch*
.








.
.
.

*on the next pictures you see the irons after the cleaning , drying and re-oiling
the grey aria´s is not the dung but small holes where the rust had penetrated
deeper into the iron*
.









.
.









.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

*Warning….Warning don´t let cast-iron stay over night from what have descovered it doesn´t
seems to like it very much …even though its a mild acid its still an acid and the polished area
on one of my levercap´s now look like it comes directly from the pattern where it was made in
I will update with a picture later so you can see it *
.
.
.
.
.

*Th-th-th-that´s all foks … thank´s for looking *
.
.
.

hope you will return in the next episode where you can hope I 
return with some more interressting serius boreing stuff_
.
.
.
Take care

Dennis


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


There was probably a nickel coating on the part, I would think that the acid would react with the nickel as well. The plane irons are looking good Dennis, I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Ken:
there you got me ..
havn´t thought of getting the iron nickel tested since I´m not allergy to it sofare 
but cuold be an idea since my wife is but I can´t remember if my daughter is and after all
she has been interrested a little in woodworking and have her own bench beside me 
in the shop 
thank´s for bringing it up Ken I preciate it both becourse of the safty isue but a thing
I have to look into and see if the Swedish stealmakers used nickel many of the Danish
toolmakers used Swedish steal and still does I gess

take care
Dennis


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Dennis, This gets more interesting each time. Thank you for taking the time to do this. A day where you learn something new is a great day indeed. Rand


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Dennis I am amazed at the level of rust removal. Oh that poor 5'th iron. Who took a bite out of it . IRON MAN.  OK forgive my ignorance. My dad would say" boy your not stupid your just ignorant, you don't know and haven't been taught". What is a mole?
At the edge of my seat waiting for the next episode!


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


amazing blog Dennis as always
thanks


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Citric acid…...hmmm…..probably explains the cleaning properties of Tang…......you put the Tang in the soap cup in your dishwasher and run a cycle and it cleans up the rust color in your dishwasher…...for those people that have hard water with iron in it.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Thanik you for sharing a new way to remove rust, as soon as I can acquire a new old tool, I will try it out.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Rand :
Thank´s ....I have set a goal many years ago for my self to try to learn three new things every day
nomatter how small they are I try very hard to do it , but I admit its difficult some day´s I don´t even learn
one tiny thing and other day´s I learn more than 50 and have to come around them a few more times 
before the harddrive ( my daughter call a brain ) catch them ….LOL …its goes a lot easyer after I have joined 
Lumber Jock 

Superdav :
A mole =molecule and is one of the tinyest thing , things are made of I can´t explain it better in english
I´m sure there is one or two cemist on L J that can do ot alot smarter and better than I can 
yes I was realy surpriced my self since this was my first try with it 
and the iron ….well almost the hole plane was trashed since I had ruogh time taken it out who ,when
and why it has been demolished like that I don´t know I had an idea of had posted the plane in the gone
coffee lounge under the head line IF YOU DARE TO LOOK , THEN YOU WILL SCREAM AND CRY FOR DAY`S
and now I thought it cuold be used in the first try of using Citric to check the result 

Steliart : 
thank´s and thanks for looking 

Jim :
sorry don´t know what TANG is are talking about the green stuff that growes in the ocean 
were fish hiding in or…...........?
here in Denmark we use salt and something that let glasses be free of chalk from the water 
and we do have realy hard wather here in most of Denmark

Gus :
hey  ... glad I cuold inspire you to try a new trick …update us with your opinion of it 
compared to other methodes of rustremoving 

take care
Dennis


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Dennis, I think you will have to take off the blue party hat now! This is serious stuff! A well researched blog, thanks for sharing. " KIDS, GO PICK YOUR FATHER A BUCKET OF LEMONS…..!!!!"


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Div : LOL..) I will take it of realy soon since I´m promoted to wear a black now :-O
thank´s for the kind words
sometimes someone kick my little curios grey cell and wake it up to work hard …...LOL
but the worst part was to tumbled it together so I cuold try to make it understandble for all of you 
and being so slow on the keyboard then its hard work…..believe me 
the best of it beside looking forward to have tools to work with is to share it with people 
I´m realy humbled over every comment people give me

take care

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Great blog, Dennis! I am really learning a lot. Thanks for taking the time to share.

Sheila


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Tang is an old powdered orange flavored drink, has the vits and the acid, but the flavor is not quite the same as orange juice. Apparently they took it on the Apollo flights to the moon.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Looking good Dennis.
You really did a fine job.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Sheila : thank´s

Jim : thank´s for the explanation I think I know it but can´t remember the name in Danish

Mads : thank´s I tryed but cuold have been better I just hope I got all the importen 
stuff writen down so people can understand it and give it a chance next time since it is 
reasenble fast if you don´t want a polished look then you have to add the time to do it too

take care
Dennis


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Great fun to read Dennis. The saws look great.

One thing that saves me a bit of time (which I am sure I squander somewhere else). Instead of the whole heat drying then hurry up and oil, I just do the water rinse and scrub as you do, but then pat it dry and spray liberally with WD-40. The "WD" stands for water displacer, so it does a good job of moving the water off the steel and teh "oils" in the stuff float the water until it the water evaporates. It can save you a lot of time with the hot dryer. It does prevent the flash rusting pretty well.

A mole is not equal to a molecule. A mole is a number, like a dozen. Only instead of being 12 it is 6.02×10^23 So it is a reeeaaaalllllyyyyy big number.


----------



## HardWood (Jun 22, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Funny how things happen at the right moments. Thanks for the post. I have a table to tidy up and I was just looking at it earlier today.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


OK Dennis and Swirt I cant count past 21 standing in front of a mirror in my birthday suite. Yall start adding ~ and ^ I Get a headache. I can only do gozentas that's pronounced go zen ta's. You know what a gozentas is don't you. 2 gozentas [ go's into] 4 , 2 times. 

Dennis would vinegar have worked as a acidic medium.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Superdav, you'd definitely need more appendages then LOL. Lets put it this way. If you had a mole of pennies, you'd be able to give every person on the planet a little over 885 Billion dollars.

I think citric acid, and acetic acid (vinegar) give pretty similar results. There may be subtle differences in the bi-products they create. Coca Cola (phosphoric acid) and also work too.

Of all of these though I prefer Evaporust. It is more friendly to the user and seems to be more targetted about just attacking the rust and not all the metal.

Comparing the MSDS sheets for these, the evaporust seems like the winner over acetic acid and citric acid


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Removing Rust with Citric Acid 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Superdav:
) may I surgesst you buy 9 mirrors mor and plant them in a circle with the first then you can count
to 30 ,it wooooood be a little easyer than geting new appendages …..LOL
about vinegar working as a acid too ,I don´t know havn´t invastigated it yet , but I can see from Steve´s
next answer I don´t need to do it but proppbly will just so I can get the curios grey cell satisfired .. 

Hardwood :
glad if it cuold help you 

Steve :
thank´s for the lesson about what a mole is in the reading of Ken answer I thought it was a shotness
of molecule , I do not know anything about vinegar but but have tryed Coca cola and I think its
worked too slow for me and the black biproduct deffently ain´t easy to get rit of but I know people
who swears to it 
the Evaprorust I will try out ,when I get a bottle but it cost a fortune compared to citric acid. 
if its better and more effective than the others I can see the idea of using it on heavely rusted things

I used the WD-40 as well for the moment until another oil I have ordred is coming right on after
I have used the heatgun , 
thats just me but I like the idea of geting directly from the heat and into the oil and with my
600 degree celcius gun it only takes between ten to 30 sec. before the iron is free of wather 
after i have pat it loosely dry first
this thing with hotmetal and oil is something I have from the schooltime when we welded 
and made tools we squince the iron into oil that was heated to 80 degree celcius instead of
do it in cold wather 
it proppbly don´t give any differents when the iron is only a little over the boilingpoint of wather
but something seems to hang on nomatter what …..LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

*Soap #1*

.
.
.
.

*Soap and a warning*
.
.
.
.
.

*Remember this is a travel into a new world for me and I will try different methods along the way .*
.
.

Feel free to smile , luagh ,come with comments and advice´s along the way ,since most of what I write , you proppebly already know .
.
The only thing you have to do, to have the oppetunity for it , is to submit to my punishment of the english language and sick humor
.
what I do hope is that you can pick up one or two things you can use yourself 
and enjoy the journey with a me.
I will try to devide the blogs so people with slow conections (myself incl.) can have the joy too or at least have the oppetunity to make a rant over the things I try in the labritory (cave)...lol
.
.
.

*Warning….Warning don´t let cast-iron stay over night in Citric acid from what have descovered it doesn´t
seems to like it very much …even though its a mild acid its still an acid and the polished area
on one of my levercap´s now look like it comes directly from the pattern where it was made in
as you can see in the two pictures*
.








.
.










.
.
.
.
.
since last episode I have manage to de-rust 75-80 items so fare all from sawblades via plane iron to screws
thank god Citric acid is able of cleaning more than one piece at a time .
and pick up my last toolgloat bought long before Chrismas but that is shown on another blog 
.
finely I got some serius shop time again  and I wanted to have wood between my hands
instead of iron …..sort of , and was tired of getting my hands clothe and nose filled with dirty dust all the time
I just turned around in the shop there for I desided to clean the wooden plane body´s from 
all the dust they have collected in cold attic´s,barne´s and moistered basement´s and who knows where
they have been stored the last decade or three since they last was in used in a shop.
.
you can use either dishsoap , universial cleaning soap or painters univesial cleaning , have used all three
but I do prefer painters clearning or a good universial soap, since the painters can be used in
two different way´s and some of the universial have the same advantage, for daily light cleaning
and in haveyer doze use for realy clean any dust , fingergrease and necotine from smoking and smoke
from fireplaces

.
.
ready for a bath
.









.
.
.

no we don´t want the planes to soak in the wather for hours , so stay above the wather with them, we only
want to clean the dust ,spiders and what ells there isn´t a part of a tool, so we can see what we are dealing with before the real refurb
in this case just wanted to use the daily solution
.
use a brush
.









.
.
.

forget your teeth and use your toothbrush to get into small place´s
.









.
.
.
if there is screws in some of the more speciel plane´s like bullnose and others
then clean the slot in the screwhead with a needle or very small screwdriver before you try to loosen them
with a screwdriver that fit the slot , you don´t want any nick´s there believe me a one way screw ain´t
easy to get out ….LOL…......(sorry for the blured picture)
.









.
.
.
and as usual not everything goes like planned in the labritory speciel if you don´t use your eye´s 
and do thing´s per automatic , every one who use planes with wedge´s know you tap the plane
on the back end to loosen the wedge and so is it allso with side-escapement-plane´s but there 
is the iron taken out downwards instead ,
hitting iron or wedge with anything to take the plane apart is a no-no so of course I didn´t look in that direction when I was tapping harder and harder with my wooden mallethead on the end of the plane 
holding it opsite down 
after ten minuts off frustration over that

```
$%&
```
 plane I finely choose to put it aside for the day…............and there lighted the bulb with a bright shinney light and my hand slapped my head 
while I swear a little more over my self realy embaresing to discover I had a one time set and forget plane …..sort of :-(
.
.
.
look for yourself and gess what never will happen
.
.








.
.
.
.
be very carefull when you straighten the iron enoff to get the wedge out 
.
.
here is some pictures of a day with dish washing…..........eerh light toolwashing 
.
in the first picture all the iron is de-rusted too placed beside the planes 5 off them in the box´s at left
.









.
.
.
in the next two most of the tools still needed de-rusting and some of the planes need new irons 
.









.
.
.









.
.
.
.
and giving the folk´s with slow connection and my self a chance I say
.
.
.
.

*Th-th-th-that´s all foks … thank´s for looking *
.
.
.

hope you will return in the next episode where you can hope I 
return with some more interressting serius boreing stuff
.
.
take care
Dennis


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap #1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


I take it your doing all those planes at the same time? Just be careful not to get the parts mixed up like I did!

I have done multiple planes at once and got the parts mixed up. I was able to figure out what piece went to what plane but it was a bit of a pain. Now if I do more then one I keep all the pieces separate in their own tub or jar.

Its a lot of fun cleaning and restoring old tools.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap #1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Dan :
yes at the moment I do it at the same time when I use the soap and the Citric acid sort of
but are realy carefull not to mix irons that is too close to each other in form and size
and those tools where there is more than one iron piece I do use used flat plastic box´s
as you can see just above the long plane at the last picture

I have learned my lesson with the first batch in Citric ….even though it was only ten iron´s
it was hard enoff to match with the plane´s

later I will take them one at a time and it wont be so tedius as now … LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap #1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Looks good Dennis. You have been busy. I really like that long moving filletster in the last photo.

What is painter's soap? Is that a vegetable based soap like Murphy's Oil Soap?


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap #1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Wish I could be there and watch you spill some more. lol I now know better than to bring my popcorn into the shop. lol


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap #1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Wow they look completely different after a good clean nice job Dennis . I am worried when your work is spotted you will get all the washing jobs in the kitchen because your work is so good
Best 
Trevor


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap #1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


looking real good dennis

very encouraging to see your dedication
thank you for having us along 
to learn with you

it is a real treat


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap #1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Steve : I realy don´t know Murphy´s soap …but in my ears it for second sound like a joke .. Sorry

I hope I can explain it good enoff since I just use it all the time when i refurb houses with new paint 
and wallpaper 
painters cleaning is made so it in the strong solution takes all what have been able to fastned to
the paint since it dryed first time and simply degrease it . oilbased or watherbased paint doesn´t matter

but you have to go over it with fresh wather afterwards when you use it before painting
and it make´s it a h… lot easyer to use sandpaper to rough scratch what you want to to paint
so the new layer stay on the old paint

most of them today is safe for the envirement as I know sofare but use rubber glove is a good idea
since its little hard to the hands ….promisse you realy get clean hands using it a copple of hours 

I gess your housepainters in USA does know a simular product 
and I gess it can bee found in wallmark,homedepot etc. etc. or who ever sell paint in cans and buckets

a note : remember I just made a real light cleaning this time

take care
Dennis


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap #1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Dennis, This sounds like maybe TriSodium Phosphate, or TSP. This stuff has been around longer than my 67 years. I like it for cleaning my saw blades and router bits.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap #1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Rand : not much trust you have …here I go around and have promissed my self to make 
new disastres to soprice you with and then you don´t even sneak one pop in….LOL

Trevor : ha ha ..there I am covered.. ha ha ..we have a dishwasher , so not a chance for it 

David : thank´s for the kind words 

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap #1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Rand . that was a long difficult word worthy of a proffessor , at least it is for me 
a new thing to learn about since I´m not a chemist

Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap #1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Keep going like this and you will have "dish pan hands" for sure! You are really cleaning a lot of tools! They are all going to be so nice that you aren't going to want to get them dirty when you are finished! ( I can see the spiders packing their little bags and leaving already - too clean they say!)

Seriously, it is really good to see that you appreciate and care for these older tools. When my grandmother had her bathroom redone, she saved the wall tiles. I remember her sitting over a bucket and scrubbing each ceramic tile so they could reuse it. Now THAT was what I call recycling!

People dispose of things much too quickly it seems. The older quality stuff is many times far better than the stuff they make now. You are making a good example for all of us (and your daughter too!)

Thanks for the nice blog. I always enjoy your accent, too! 

Sheila


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap #1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Dennis looking very clean. I was scared to use water for cleaning on mine. I chose a nylon brush and mineral spirits. As you have suggested I will try turpentine. My method has left some patina on the plane body. I do like the way yours look. Very nice. Did you use an oil treatment after the bath?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap #1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Sheila :
I don´t mind geting cleaned hands when needed ..LOL or dirty if ….
and I don´t mind geting my tools dirty when I work with them
but I can realy be exploding with head turning from blue to red and back again
if I take a tool down from the wall or from a toolbox and it is filled with dirt ,grease ,used motoroil
and throw the tool over in the next city even my father didn´t dare to use my tool
when I had a garage for my cars or trucks it takes so little time to use a rag to clean the tools
and give them a dap of clean clear oil so they are ready next time when you set them back
to there place´s 
its such a nice experience to go in taking a screwdriver or what ells you need when you are dressed
to go to a dinnerparty and the car grumble a little and can be fixed with one tool in a second 
I´m not talking about an organised toolbox here ,just having clean tools when you want to use them
is a great feeling

its not just your grandmother I did the same when we builded a new kitchen I think I saved 
around 40 of the tiles since I know we cuoldn´t get them again becourse we have the same
tiles from the fifty´s or earlyer in the bathroom so if there is coming some repairing on some
of the pluming I don´t need to redo all of it 
and lot of brick´s has been recycled over the years too 

I think when it comes to tool quality is always worth the efford to save

take care
Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap #1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


superdav : 
remember I just barely used water on them except when I used clean water to get the soap of them
and didn´t scrub them at all .
this was only to lightcleaning them so I can see what I´m dealing with so I didn´t go further with 
oiling or other things now they will rest a week or more so the moist is out of them
and all the patina is still there as well as all the grease/blo that has been used to maintain them with

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap #1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


A man after my own heart, Dennis! I like my tools clean and sharp and organized. Maintenance is cheap. Replacement is expensive. It just makes sense to take the time to wipe them off and keep them clean. It is far more pleasurable working with nice clean and well-maintained tools than using neglected ones. I find you are more able to concentrate on whatever project you are doing rather than being distracted by looking for tools or using poorly maintained ones. Just me I suppose.

Have a great evening! Sheila


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap #1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


As lilredweldingrod mentioned, TSP I am familiar with, but never heard the term Painters soap before. Is this what it is?

Murphys Oil Soap (is not really oil based) is a gentile soap that good for cleaning wood, but is not recommended for unfinished wood. It is one of those old products that has many uses.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap #1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


the pictures I promissed is now in place ,you can see them at the top

Steve :
here is what the back of the bottle say´s on one of the painter cleaning
translated by Google , hope this can help

Designation: 
Under 5% Didecyldimonium-chloride.

Phosphates: amphoteric surfactants.

Nonionic surfactants.

Disinfectants.

Dosage:
before paint: Mix with water in comparison 1-5
Basic cleaning: Mix with water over 1-20
General cleaning is mixed with water over 1-50

wear gloves, can consentreret form soften
paints, plastics and rubber

PH value: Concentrated: Approximately 7

take care
Dennis


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap #1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Thanks Dennis. I had to Google Didecyldimonium-chloride. Apparently it is a primary ingredient in women's hair care products.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap #1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


:-O proppebly … maybee thats why my hands look so beautyfull now …..LOL )))

I forgot to say that my solution whas more between 1-85/100 than 1-50
after all it was only a supelight cleaning I wanted

take care
Dennis


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap #1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Good work Dennis. I am enjoying this and using your tips. Have you ever heard of a product called Ballistol? I think it comes originally out of Germany and is an old product used to clean and maintain guns. When you read the product uses information, you would think that it can do almost anything. Perhaps one of the LJ's gang knows about it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap #1*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Ken:
no Ballistol I have never heard of and there for can´t say if it is used on the iron or the wood

cuoldn´t resist to surch on the word Ballistol before I posted.
it sounds nearly too good to be true in the first I read on the US site then I read further on the 
UK site and there I can see there is more than one product for different purposes´s
but the univesel oil looks like a very good all round oil made from the nature I gess it has alot of
the feutuors that the Camilie oil from Japan witch is used to protect there tools from rusting 
and it seems to have some of the same penetrating abillity as WD-40 
I have seen there is a Danish veaben dealer who sells it on spray but 100Kr.=Ca.18-20$ for 200ml
then it is way too expencive here in Denmark , I see they make a degreasser too

I will try it out later  
and yes the oil is evented and made in Germany since 1904. funny I have never seen it as I remember
since I had fammely in Germany (still have but not close and we have no connection to them)
and it was down there as a boy I learned to build R/c planes but I´m pretty sure they had it
since both my uncle and his son has been in the millitary , I gess it just one of many things you see
but never seems to be importen either to ask about or store on the harddisc for future use 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

*Soap 2*

.
.
.
.
.

*Soap 2*

.
.
.
.
.

*Remember this is a travel into a new world for me and I will try different methods along the way .*

.
.

Feel free to smile , luagh ,come with comments and advice´s along the way ,since most of what I write , you proppebly already know .
.
The only thing you have to do, to have the oppetunity for it , is to submit to my punishment of the english language and sick humor
.
what I do hope is that you can pick up one or two things you can use yourself 
and enjoy the journey with a me.
I will try to devide the blogs so people with slow conections (myself incl.) can have the joy too or at least have the oppetunity to make a rant over the things I try in the labritory (cave)...lol
.
.
.
.
a werd day in the shop since I only manage to get the half of the sleep my body needed but even that is 
a day in the bed ….right 
so I started out with several mugs of coffee exstra strong and sugar before heading down to my labritory of dissastres
with two buckets of hot wather and the coffee in my hands…..no I´m not an octopus and I didn´t got wet …LOL
turned on the radio , singing fals to my tools and danced a little while I mixed soap and the wather 
and started cleaning …..but ….but …..the energi soon left me right after the first little break so the rest of 
the day went by so and so, litle was acomplished …...no I didn´t cut my self even though I didn´t worked with sharp tools
its dangerous enoff just to take them apart if you are realy tired , I know very well not to work with tools if I´m tired 
.
.
.
.
when I brought home the last tool gloat I discovered what I feared, when my mother told the plane´s cuoldn´t
be taken of the sheed they were placed on as a picture framed and all , that they were glued to the sheed 
just glad I had remembered my trusty old jiigsaw so I cuold saw around them , it did make it a lot easyer
to pack in the sack and bring them home .
.
.

you see the framed planes here looking good ….right but only for planes that is never going 
to be used again and please find a better way of doing it 
.
.









.
.
.
.
furtunaly they were glued with white indoor wood glue that is watherbased so they soaked a little with just
the sheed under the wather for a few minuts ….and a few gentle wack on a cheisel 2 -3 places between the planes and

```
#%&"
```
 sheedwood did the rest….sort of ..but now it was a lot easyer to work with as you can see
.
.









.
.
.
.
so I soaked and used the brush several times between using a new cheap cheisel pairing the rest of 
little by little and didn´t worryed about all the screwheads in some of the planes cuold damage the cheisel
working on and off on theese it did take a copple of hours to clean them from glue and I know the rust
will explode on the iron in the next copple of days untiil I can get it in Citric acid 
.
.
.
.
when you try to get screws out , the screws has four option´s to decide from what it wants to do
1. do as you want …. 2. stay put and not move a fraction of a mm….3. turn around but still not coming out
the last option we don´t dare to think of not even in funny mode even though its possiple to take care off that too but thats for another blog 
its a NO-NO just to go in and use bruthel force on a screw to start with , gentle power is what you want 
to use meine Damen und Herren and lucky for us that is in 96% what´s needed maybee not always as easy as we want but they do come out 
to raise the chance to get the screws out then lubricate with a penetration oil overnight if its metal against
metal this can help a lot 
if it still don´t move then take a small 1kg short sledgehammer or a deadblowhammer and while you
try to screw the screw in with a gentle force then give the screwdriver a gently wack or two, this will
chock the rust or what ever seems to welding the screw to the tool , then try to unscrew in most cases
this will do the trick

in the third cases is the trick to get the screw out with out just using some kind of a pli´er and destroing
the hole , instead try to use a second small flat screwdriver and press it in between the screwhead 
and the wood/iron surface , if its a flatheaded screw you have to lift while you unscrew untill the 
screwdriver can catch the tread, if its a countsunk screw then just push in and when you hit thread
just twist the screwdriver a little in the same direction as the tread and voilá out comes the screw
.
.
here on a bullnose plane 
.
.








.
.
.
.
sometimes when a tool or furniture is handmade it can be necessery to use chims of a kind
between the different things to align them correct so be very carefull not to destroy them 
when things is taking apart or loose them later 
.
.
here is used papershims on a bullnose plane 
.








.
.
.
.
who, where and why this poor plane has been punished so bruthel in the next picture 
I don´t know , but its look like someone has used a beltsander on it :-( its one of the 
planes from the socalled picture framed tools I was lucky to wack of with a gentle punch
here on the picture its taken apart ready for restoring …its a dovetail plane with knicker
and adjusteble brass fence it will take some work to get it to sing again but …
......with a little bit of luck…  to the left is two bullnoseplanes one with a crack in the iron nose :-(
.
.








.
.
.
.
in the next picture you see today´s work not much acomplished do to lack of sleep 
and all the taken apart where many of the tools had to be pursvaded to join the restoring
resisting as only a gnarvorn old gubb can do …. the tools you can see all to the right side
is yesterday´s work
.
.









.
.
.
.
and giving the folk´s with slow connection and my self a chance I say
.
.
.
.
.
.

*Th-th-th-that´s all foks … thank´s for looking *.
.
.

hope you will return in the next episode where you can hope I 
return with some more interressting serius boreing stuff
.
.
take care
Dennis


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Good morning Dennis, or is it evening as you are 9 hours ahead of me.
We are enjoying your blog immensely, But please don't over extend yourself on this. GET YOUR REST!
On the white household glue, you might try a hair drier set on high. That stuff doesn't like heat of water. All in all, you did a great job today. 
For those stripped threads; When they are in the wood of the plane, you can drill out the old hole and glue in a new hardwood dowel. Redrill and use a new screw and it will be like brand new. Take care, Rand


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Rand has the right idea with the heat gun/hair dryer, just keep it away from the water tubs. We don't want an accident in your sleepy state of being. 

Even for being tired, it looks like you made some good progress there.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Hi Dennis,
My ohhh you are working hard on the little island.
Yes remember to rest, it is important, but yes less fun than restoring old tools.
I just restored a old hand plane, think I will blog it in your honor.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Maclegno (Jan 6, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Great stuff Dennis,
but why are you always so tired? what do you DO instead of sleeping? Mayby one shouldn't ask! As always I love your blogs your creative English reminds me of Chaucer.
More seriously, there are special bits for removing screws. You drill a hole in the screw then insert the bit in the hole. The bit has a tapered left-hand thread, so when you turn it clockwise the bit catches in the screw and unscrews it. If you haven't seen this before I will send you a foto of it. And if you are unable to find it on your desert island, I will send one to you.
Gerard


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


geting my rest uuh that is going to be very hard since the work demand a blog and the last two
did take me more than a day to write between the visits to L J and have my fix to cheer me up…LOL

Rand : thank´s for the tip with the hot air  just ceep them coming
and you are right with the dovel

Steve : don´t worry its only when I shake paint 
I need help from electrons and water at the same time…...LOL 
take a look on my last comment in the last blog

Mads: yep busy - busy working working and they call vacation relaxing time ,
I´ll better have a talk with the person who said that :-l 
yes its funny to take care of of old things even though its a little overwelming this
time with so many at the same time , but that is only here to start with 
then I will make the rest one at a time I think
thank´s Mads and yes blog blog blog in your usual stile we just love them blog blog blog 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Gerard : thank´s for looking by  alway´s nice to see and hear from you 
and yes I´m well aware of the system , we use it when the head of the screw is 
knacked or destroyed in the slot 
here in this blog it was a screwhole where the tread was more or less not there anymore

why I´m tired …. tooo long blogging on L J in the mittle of the nights and sometimes up
again before the devil get his slippers on I gess 

take care
Dennis


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Great blog Dennis, I need to learn all I can about planes so I'll be a looker on. They really look like some cool antiques. The way you're going at it looks to take a lot of patience. Good luck with the restoration. David Craig fixed up a bunch of planes I found at yard sales. Some are some nice Stanley's I got cheap. They sure are fun to use. Keep up the great blogs, mike.


----------



## FreddyS (Oct 21, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Looking good Dennis, send those planes to me when finished for proper testing


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Mike :
some of them is antique yes but how old they are I´m not aware of since I havn´t seen many 
clue´s yet but hopefully will ,sofare I have only seen some indication on the iron´s
but that don´t say much about the maker of the planes but I have contact with our local
museum manager and I hope he can connect me with some of the museum´s that has specialised
in woodworking in this country two of the places they allso make some woodworking the old way
cuold be a blast to visit them a copple of days when they work 
the yellow like planes isn´t so old I gess they are under fifty years all of them 
since they are lacked on the sides and the top , I gess the bottom have been it too
becourse some of the newest is lacked all over , just one of the things I have to decide
if I shuold lack them again or strib them , I think they were only lacked to prevent moistier to 
entre into the plane and prevent twist and warping.
David Graig is a great guy  and I liked his blog about blockplane refurb and will read it again
when I got some block planes to take care of.

Freddy : maybee you shuold go hunting yourself , you know a propper test takes a lifetime…LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Here we are Dennis:
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21555
So we have been on the same wave at least for a day…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Dennis looking good. One tip I have is over here there is a product called screw loose. There are a few other with different names that produce the same result. It is for loosing rusted parts. All it is, is break fluid for a car. If there is one that wont give. Soak it with a few drops of break fluid. If there is no wood involved, use a torch heat up the screw and flange it is attached to. Take an ice cube and cool the screw quickly. The screw should shrink a little and may give to your intentions.
Now for a different question. A lot of the tools I am finding have the woodworkers name stamped on them. I have been told that after apprenticeship the woodworker was given a stamp with his name on it. They then promptly stamped there tools with it. I have also heard that in England they were only able to get insurance on there tools if they were marked with a name or makers mark. Are you finding such marks?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Much good work there Dennis, but I'm sure you won't regret it. I know what you mean about the work of writing the blogs. I do admire you guys who are willing to suffer the pain of writing all these blogs and comments in English. I have had the same experience while writing in Norwegian. It is pretty tiring work because of the high concentration needed. I'm looking forward to seeing more of your work on these as you progress.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


superdav : 
thank´s for the tip´s the torch I´m well aware of but that is the last trick I will
pull out of the slieve beside directly going for to destroy the screw, bolt or nut 
the other trick with the breake fluid I didn´t know ,its incredible how much knowledge L J´s 
have collected 
and yes I have found owners initials on some of the tools  made with single letter stamps 
thank´s for the historic English background I don´t know if it has been so here in Denmark
but sofare I think they can have been jobsite tools or one that has learned the traditon 
a werd way from england way back in time, I don´t know realy maybee Napoeon know somthing about it.

Mike :
Thank´s yes it takes me a long time to type for me mostly becourse I have such difficulty in remembering
how the simplest words is spelled and how a sentence is build up is a farmers way in asia for me 
I just type 

take care 
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Taking on all of these planes at once is quite a challenge, Dennis. No wonder you are tired! Be sure to take care of yourself and give yourself some 'play time' too on this vacation.

I do thoroughly enjoy your blogs. I think we all appreciate them even more knowing that it is sometimes difficult for you to type everything out. Your humor and fun personality is not lost in the translation! I think though that you have developed your own language here on LJ's and we are all pretty much in tune to what you are saying. It is part of the fun of being here and knowing people from so many different places.

Blog on, my friend! Take care and have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Sheila :
yes It is quite a chalange and as soon as I´m over with this light cleaning and Citric acid 
I think I take one at a time to complete or a few more if they are of the same type 
stand up and bend over the work for so many hours is very hard for my back even though
its a hobby and is fun to have them in my hands so I always forget the time 

I think you have right about developing my own circus english I can very well see it my self
when I get back to a comment month later I think it has something to do with how 
people write here on L J and from what neveau I started with the first day I joined L J
some thing you can still see on my homepage on L J  one thing irretate me is that I
can understand most of what is written and said when I hear it ,when we talk about the 
daily used langauge ( not the long complicated speciel words )but I still have trouble spelling them
a lot of times I make the same fail over and over again

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Oh, Dennis - I think your spelling and grammar is far better than some people who have used English as their primary (and only) language for their entire lives! LOL It is part of the charm of your outgoing personality. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


now it just before I blush Sheila  not fair to do that to a man ….LOL
thank´s for the kind words 

Dennis


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Good Blog Dennis, look forward to more of your hand tool restoration projects. Hand tools are becoming more of an interest that I seem to be perusing at this stage of my woodworking.

As for your use of the English language, I don't view it as punishment but cause to pay closer attention. LOL


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *Soap 2*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Gregn:
thank´s  
yah working with out to have an eye on every finger just to look out where the hands and maschine is
and not having to wear all the safty gear all the time and work in silence like a gentleman
as T-cheisel once said is a bless 
beside often its faster to use a handtool and can be finished with a more beautyfull result 
compare to the time it take to set up a maschine and make several trial cut before you can run
the expencive wood thrugh the mashine

take care
Dennis


----------

